# Just picked up a sno thro



## Fordracing2105 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey guys I just picked up a sno thro. Hopefully I'll get it out in the light tomorrow and get some pics of it. The model is a 10m4 I beleave it is a 66 or67 but not sure on all of that yet. It doesn't run but seams to be all there. Not to bad of condition for its age. I'll have more info on this tomorrow. 

10m4 10433 I think there should be another number there but not sure maybe not if it is a 10000 series. 
Has a 4 hp Tecumseh that model is h40-55046f. Serial is 05150

Was wondering if I could change the hard tires for the 3 bolt hubs the others use?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Fordracing2105 said:


> Hey guys I just picked up a sno thro. Hopefully I'll get it out in the light tomorrow and get some pics of it. The model is a 10m4 I beleave it is a 66 or67 but not sure on all of that yet. It doesn't run but seams to be all there. Not to bad of condition for its age. I'll have more info on this tomorrow.
> 
> 10m4 10433 I think there should be another number there but not sure maybe not if it is a 10000 series.
> Has a 4 hp Tecumseh that model is h40-55046f. Serial is 05150
> ...


You should change the whole axles and tires and put on a differential, It would act like a whole new blower...Those 4hp on those are the Tecumseh large block style and they have surprising torque for a 4hp, They will operate my vacuum attachment, although Ariens never recommended this (possibly due to the hard tires and locked axle).

If you're on a budget and just want better traction because the tires are worn. The best fix is to cut up an old tire tread that will fit around the circumference and then tack it on to the hard tire (I learned this when I bought a parts machine that had this done, It's cheap and effective)


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Pretty slick fix!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Just like a recap.

What did you use to adhere it to the old tire?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

There appears to be a screw in the last photo, near the left cut edge of the tread. It's a solid rubber tire.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

CO Snow said:


> Pretty slick fix!!!


LOL it's actually the polar opposite of slick, great traction, & I don't need chains, and never have to worry about low tire pressure 

I think he used tacks or screws, it drives nice.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Jan 4, 2015)

That recap is a good idea. My tire are to the point they have a lot of holes wore through them not sure if the screws would even hold. I didn't get time today to mess with it at all so maybe tomorrow after work. I was looking a little bit for the differential axle parts today. do u happen to have a list of parts I need to change the axle?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Fordracing2105 said:


> That recap is a good idea. My tire are to the point they have a lot of holes wore through them not sure if the screws would even hold. I didn't get time today to mess with it at all so maybe tomorrow after work. I was looking a little bit for the differential axle parts today. do u happen to have a list of parts I need to change the axle?


The axle looks to be the same on 10M4's as it does on 10m5'& 6's, So 01028300 wheel hubs should work. but of course you'd also need M6 wheels and tires...To get a differential you'd need even more parts, including Left and Right axles, hubs etc... It's probably cheaper to find a differential tractor frame than it is to hunt down and pay for all these pieces.

Do you have frequent snowfalls with accumulations over 6"? If so I'd try and find a different tractor... If you're in a milder climate with infrequent snowfalls I'd just run it and try to tack some re-tread on there. The M4 is a base model with 60's technology...Not the most user friendly but it will do the job

here's the hubs for reference(ole Steve must think these are made of gold):


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Jan 4, 2015)

HillnGullyRider said:


> The axle looks to be the same on 10M4's as it does on 10m5'& 6's, So 01028300 wheel hubs should work. but of course you'd also need M6 wheels and tires...To get a differential you'd need even more parts, including Left and Right axles, hubs etc... It's probably cheaper to find a differential tractor frame than it is to hunt down and pay for all these pieces.
> 
> Do you have frequent snowfalls with accumulations over 6"? If so I'd try and find a different tractor... If you're in a milder climate with infrequent snowfalls I'd just run it and try to tack some re-tread on there. The M4 is a base model with 60's technology...Not the most user friendly but it will do the job
> 
> ...



We usually don't get to much snow but can get hammered from time to time. This isn't the only snowblower we have. Just a project and something to use in the smaller areas. I did some research and found those hubs they are pretty expensive. Than I found some of the other parts to convert it. I don't think I'm going that route. I also found some wheels with a key way cut in them I may just get those. First I'm going to check with a guy I know that deals with used lawn mowers and garden equipment to see what he has.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Another option is to find some pin drive wheels and drill the axle...The pin drive is slick because you can leave it one wheel drive and then make it two wheel drive in difficult conditions, it's as simple as changing a trailer hitch pin.


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I been busy at work and haven't spent much time on here. I have found a set of wheels tires chains and hubs for 45$ shipped. I don't expect the tires to be any good. 45$ for something this olds seams high to me but was the cheapest route and will look like they belong there. 
i was planing on swapping out the motor didn't really think it was going to run. But I tried any way. There was no spark at first I sanded the points and got spark. Than shot some starter fluid in and it poped over poured some gas in tank and pulled for awhile and finally got it running very badly. Something just wasn't right I did alittle search and found that u can change timing. I worked on adjusting the timing with out the right tools. Now it starts right up never even touched the carb. I guess this motor is a keeper for now. I checked compression and it was around 70 psi. Is this low or about normal. Had it out the other day playing in a small snow we had. Here is a pic of the machine and the tire chains some one drywall screwed to the tire.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Highland Sure Step Self Stick Rubber Mats, 4 in. x 17-1/2 in., Pack of 2 - Tractor Supply Co.

Self stick retread for your worn out hard plastic chevron tires


----------

